# emotionaly chased



## kendra2705 (Oct 31, 2010)

Hi you make a decision , plan it stick to it and do it , you feel better and happier , then the man you leave chases you and will not listen to you when you say , I AM DEFINITELY NOT COMING BACK PLEASE STAY AWAY. I have tried and left before and gone back but to the same situation. This hassle is taking away my peace in my gut , swaying my direction and my future plans, all quiet at the moment but I know it will raise it's ugly head again , forced to take diazapan to settle my gut , no man no bad gut . :scratchhead: so sorry he is in pain but many tries , round hole square peg situation . I have been telling him nicely as don't want to push him over the edge, what would you all do , shout and tell him to piss off or what ????


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

sometimes hurting someones feelings and stateing harsh truths are the only way to get through.

i dont like doing it either. if someone isnt listening to you saying please go away, and they keep comming around, it is a crime [stalking]. 

sometimes we talk to them, and are nice and they will see it as HA im wearing you down..just like last time...

cut all ties, change your phone number, change your e-mail, tell family and friends not to communicate to him your where abouts or your new numbers. dont answer the door, and dont respond to letters, just write return to sender or unwanted mail.

you could also get a restraining order, even if you dont call the police, just him knowing you have one might get him to back off. but call if hes threating you or making to hard to leave your housse.

hope this has at least one option for you.....


----------



## kendra2705 (Oct 31, 2010)

Thanks I have changed my number and have got police involved due to threats from his son. I'm a bit dazed at the mo as the his whole family has mental issues especially his youngest 16 who I have helped loads emotionaly but he has been using him to call the whole family over the last few weeks which is unfair as the poor boy has been very unwell for the last two years and is now worse seeing his dad crying and falling all over the place. cruel family


----------



## major misfit (Oct 17, 2010)

This might sound cruel as well (no crueler than using the 16yo as emotional blackmail) but you can't help the 16yo anymore. If that's the "leverage" they're using. If he could have been a man about things and allowed you to stay in the boy's life and stayed OUT of yours, then all could have been well. Unfortunately that poor child is stuck with the family he has. 
If you truly want away from him, cut ALL ties. Tell other family members that you won't discuss the situation at all. And stick to those guns. People who won't take "no" for an answer have to be dumped as though they don't exist anymore. That's unfortunate for the child, but it is what it is.


----------



## kendra2705 (Oct 31, 2010)

Hi many thanks for replys they are very helpful, I have always thought that: I can get out of this family but the poor boy can't he is born into it. He is so different to the rest of them very smiley and sweet living amonst lots of aggression and selfishness, he has doctors and phsychiatrics working with him, poor little man wish i could take him with me and bring him into my family he would have flourished with us. I only hope one day he will marry a kind caring person and live his life how he wants to .


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

thats all you can do is hope fot the best for someone. you have to be safe for you. that sounds like a crszy family...but oddly familar...oh yea my husbands side...we dont ike those people, and try not to engage them. any little bit of information they have on you, its gold to hold over your head and do their bidding.

the key is to not give ammunation to the enemy. my husbands little brother was a nice child, and i saw a chance to help him get away from them, but its a lost cause, my husband basicly told me we can save him and i had to let it go. maybe when hes 18 we can come back into his life, but by then i had girls, and i no longer trusted him.

sad but not everyone is saveable. have a good quiet, uneventful new year...


----------

